# cop rides?



## wrkrsunite (Jan 1, 2015)

Since hitchhiking seems to be the topic of the day, im curious how many others have got the good old cop ride, just to get you out of their beat?
Me and an old road dawg got put off a train in northern Arkansas by an irate conductor ( why i try to avoid riding power {another story}) and made it through most of the state getting rides from county to county by cops.


----------



## Kim Chee (Jan 1, 2015)

I've had a couple. Yes, it is almost always to the edge of their jurisdiction from what I can see. I did once get a ride from a Sheriff whose Dad rode trains in the 30's...he dropped me off at my catchin


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Jan 1, 2015)

I have gotten a few. Be prepared to have your id ran at the least. Other times you will have to agree to let them search your pack. I dont carry contraband or weapons, just a legal tacticla folding knife so I am never worried. Some times it starts out that they are interested in finding out what you are all about & then get carried away & start being nosey but its all how you carry yourself. LOL I had 1 state trooper ask if i had any alcohol on me & I was like of course I do (had like 2 cans of beer in each cargo pocket) He was like dont drink them in the car & I suggest that you dont walk down the highway anymore at night. I ended up getting a hotel room with all my cash & slept it off but ended up missing a DKM show with @Tude the next day. On a brighter note, my avatar pic was taken by a rusian fine artist who picked me up & bought me BIG MAC from MACDONALDS. He had an accent & asked ifI liked BIG MAC & I was like yeah! Thats when it got creepy. He was like can I buy you BIG MAC & then take your picture. I am like ugghh ok. Thank god for everyone that no one wanted to see a picture of me naked & this guy was actually a real artist http://fineartamerica.com/profiles/artz.html?page=3 He used to have my picture up for sale onlin ebut I assume I am hanging in someones house now. But I got a ride, free BIGMAC, FRIES & a COKe plus my avatar.


----------



## Odin (Jan 1, 2015)

I could see your avatar framed up in some punk art museum. 
Title engraved below the picture on a mounted railspike. 
highwayman


----------



## Tude (Jan 2, 2015)

LOL had @zim here a couple times as a couch surfer. He tried really hard to fly signs around here at the different expressway exits and stuff and was fairly successful in the beginning and then .. DUN DUN DUNNNN a local cop made his special duty of this kid with brilliant (natural) red hair his private project. Zim never got any tickets or citations, etc but lots of semi harassment - and he heard "not in my town" several times. Cop even sat out in front of my place one time because he saw Zim smoking a cig outside. Little harrassment?, hmm. BUT the last time was when he found Zim flying and stuck him in the back of the cruiser and drove him to the city limits and dropped him off and told him to go to Buffalo to do that. hehe Poor kid had to hitch back last winter.


----------



## kaichulita (Jan 2, 2015)

Unfortunately, the only cop ride I ever got was with me in hand cuffs.


----------



## Tude (Jan 2, 2015)

kaichulita said:


> Unfortunately, the only cop ride I ever got was with me in hand cuffs.


 of the two occasions that i could have - out ran them and hid in woods (and got poison ivy in the nether regions) and the other out ran and hid in a church basement (forgot about that one - I used to get in soooo much trouble and predicaments with my best friend Terry - - they looked for us for a while - but not on foot - that was their mistake. Ha. That was a long time ago. There were a couple of other occasions that I'm not proud of it as I was blasted - drinking and driving back in the 80's (just smoked a big joint with people at the park too - quite toasted). Country cops just gave me directions (the one time I was freaking lost in a town next to where I lived and drunkenly couldn't find my way out - ugh) to go home and sent me on my way. We made it, but that kinda shit stopped.


----------



## Harmonica Bruce (Jan 2, 2015)

I really dislike cops. I used to get picked up by them when I was hitch-hiking (1970's), they'd run my id. I'm not even sure if they do that anymore. I think maybe "procedure" is for them to have you in cuffs "for your protection and mine" like they say.


----------



## Tude (Jan 2, 2015)

Harmonica Bruce said:


> I really dislike cops. I used to get picked up by them when I was hitch-hiking (1970's), they'd run my id. I'm not even sure if they do that anymore. I think maybe "procedure" is for them to have you in cuffs "for your protection and mine" like they say.


ha - I did my major share of hitching mid 70's to mid 80's - was never bothered too much by the cops in the sticks where I lived (I mean one grocery store, two gas stations, no fast food places and a corner store between three towns).


----------



## Kal (Jan 2, 2015)

I have had plenty of cops give me rides, some of them even went out of their way to buy me some food or give me a ride to the next state.


----------



## Mongo (Jan 2, 2015)

In southern illinois I got driven to the last rest area before the state line heading East on I-64 by a state trooper he drove me about 60 miles. He ran my ID asked if I had any drugs or alcohol once I was clear he had me throw my stuff in the back seat and it was the first time in the passenger.

walking west out of RVA on route 60 near midlothian I got picked up by a state trooper who took me to I-64. He didn't even run my ID just asked where I was going and gave me a ride. I guess he helps out hitchhikers because his deceased brother used to hitchhike all over the place.The wife of his brother stabbed him in the back while sitting in a lawnchair at home and killed him.


----------



## Johnny P (Jan 2, 2015)

I've had a few. Sometimes they run my name and hold onto my knife, other times they are just like "get in"

Hitching from Perry, GA recently had a Peach County Sherriff Deputy give us a ride to a truckstop. "On one condition" she said, "that I can buy y'all dinner." 

Dropped us off at the Pilot, bought is Arby's and warned us tha panhandling in the county was an automatic arrest.

Ended up scoring a ride from the. Pilot all the way to Florida.

Another time I was hiking down the freeway in Ohio after getting pulled off a train in Ashtabula and a state trooper gave mea ride to Connueat so I could catch out again. He was really nice actually. Had a few others but those two stick out the most.


----------

